# My first Big tank!!! 108 gallon



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay guys I have jumped from mild fish keeping to sub extreme level fish keeping.

Got myself a 110 gallon tank, Dimensions 60"x 18 and 1/4" x 24 and 3/4 "
This tank was so heavy but some how got it into my basemen by myself with a modified dolly (placed a plywood underneath the tank when using dolly)

Okay now i need help, what should my dimensions be and ....How do i make a Stand to hold ~1200 lbs? preferably 1500 lbs

Status update
Before stepping out the Door - Asked Wife
*<Step 1 - Get tank>
<Step 2 - Clean tank>
<Step 3 - Move tank from Garage to basement so I can Park my car  ) >*
_<Step 4 - Set up area where tank will be> In Progress_
_<Step 5 - Get idea for stand build>_
<Step 6 - Buy and prep materials>
<Step 7 - Build stand>
<Step 8 - Sand stand>
<Step 9 - Paint stand>


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

No brasing?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just build a stand out of two by fours. build two rectangles, the same size as the bottom of the tank...make sure they are perfectly square. cut six two by fours the exact same length and then screw them on the first rectangle as feet. Flip it over and screw the second rectangle to the opposite end of the feet. Now go back and place two by fours in between the top and bottom rectangle so the rectangles are supported by the vertical strength of the two by fours, do that each corner on all four sides and the two middle legs as well...put a floor in the bottom and some doors and viola...a simple very strong stand...one thirty six inch long hemlock/fir two by four will support over 2000 pounds before splitting...I am sure it will take the weight of a 110 gallon tank


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

TKD said:


> No brasing?


My 108 has no bracing either. I think they might only have it for 6 ft. tanks?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

> Now go back and place two by fours in between the top and bottom rectangle


That is the tricky part for me and my not so accurate circular saw... probably best to get it cut at Rona.etc.

Thank you for the help,

Do I make my stand dimensions an extra 1 inch for deep and length? or is just preference once it's past the footprint of the tank?


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> My 108 has no bracing either. I think they might only have it for 6 ft. tanks?


My old 5" 108g and 6" 130g Hagen had no bracing, mind you thats the way they build them back ten fifteen years ago...


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

<Step 10 - add fish > =D


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmmm...i always thought step one was ask the wife!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> hmmmmm...i always thought step one was ask the wife!!!


hahah very true for me.

I have a use stand that fit your dimension, it is build out of a 4x4 not by me though, was gonna throw it away, if you don't mind some sanding and paint it then come by for it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish Whisper said:


> That is the tricky part for me and my not so accurate circular saw... probably best to get it cut at Rona.etc.
> 
> Thank you for the help,
> 
> Do I make my stand dimensions an extra 1 inch for deep and length? or is just preference once it's past the footprint of the tank?


Forget the circular saw, you will totally regret using it. If you can borrow a mitre saw, that would be best. They are super accurate and super fast. I was worried about inaccurate cuts when I built mine. Any inaccuracies usually end up getting you a wobbly stand. I made sure I cut all the equal length pieces exactly the same before I did assembly. Really helped keep things perfectly square when it came to assembly. Even rent a mitre saw for a day if you want....better than letting some guy who doesn't care cut your pieces for you at Rona or HD.

You don't need to make the stand any bigger than the footprint of the tank. However, you are right, its all preference after that. Keep in mind that if you want to "skin" the tank later, it will add size too.

Have fun with the build, its the best part of the project!

Tony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish Whisper said:


> Do I make my stand dimensions an extra 1 inch for deep and length? or is just preference once it's past the footprint of the tank?


personally for a tank that size,I would go atleast 1 " bigger than the footprint, for a minimum of a 1/2" lip all around. I'm by far an expert, but it seems most of the stands are usually a little bigger , maybe for maximum support maybe for looks or whatever. I only went 1" bigger for mine & it looks really nice...... Just my 2 cents lol
Good luck


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

BigPete said:


> <Step 10 - add fish > =D


Of course, of course.. How did i miss that 


onefishtwofish said:


> hmmmmm...i always thought step one was ask the wife!!!


 A Must!



hondas3000 said:


> hahah very true for me.
> 
> I have a use stand that fit your dimension, it is build out of a 4x4 not by me though, was gonna throw it away, if you don't mind some sanding and paint it then come by for it.


Sure, That be super! PM sent


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> personally for a tank that size,I would go atleast 1 " bigger than the footprint, for a minimum of a 1/2" lip all around. I'm by far an expert, but it seems most of the stands are usually a little bigger , maybe for maximum support maybe for looks or whatever. I only went 1" bigger for mine & it looks really nice...... Just my 2 cents lol
> Good luck


Yeah it would makes sense so it doesn't just slide of if the wood starts to degrade.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you hondas3000, for hooking me up with the stand,

My dads van, had broken 1 day proir to pick up,  bad timing,

In the mean time I got Sandpaper, Primer, and gloss black Paint. 

Also picked up some egg crate material for the top. Looks decent, will upload pics soon.
I think it should be fine, besides having to top up water more often.

also pick up some fish stuff from J & L Aquatics:
-Ac110 It was such a good deal too $73.99. compared to $119.99 at king eds and I think $89.99 at Petsmart.
-Aquarium salt
-Magnet cleaner


----------

